# My failed attempt to adopt cats



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

So, before I got my Billi and Aloo, I looked through Petfinder for adoptable pets near by and found some cats I was interested in. I called the organization, and they told me those cats were not available, but they had cats that would meet my preferences. (I asked for two adult female that were pretty mellow and got along with each other)

I asked to see their pics and more information, but they just told me their names and said they'd bring them over for a trial. Two elderly ladies showed up with two small cats. They told me they had a different cat than mentioned on the phone. One cat was black, sweet, relaxed with an under bite where one of her lower canine stuck out (which was kinda cute). They said she didn't like to be alone, so she had to be with another cat.

The second cat was a very skinny tortie, and she had a teary eye with visible balding spot under her eye. The ladies checked out my place and set up, then left. The poor tortie just started having explosive diarrhea. I had to confine her to the bathroom with water, litter box, and a make shift bed. She was eating and drinking but just kept having bad diarrhea for two days.

Sunday night, I called the lady and told her about her diarrhea and that I didn't want to leave her in the bathroom while I was at work all day. I also mentioned about her teary eye and how skinny she was, and the lady said she didn't notice the eye problem, and the cat was skinny because her previous owner had tons of cats, and the poor girl couldn't get enough food. Lady agreed to pick them both up and let me know.

A week later, lady called and said tortie was still having poo issues, but she had another cat she could bring along with the black one. I told her I decided to postpone adopting cats because something came up.

I know the rescue was run by those ladies, and they just had fosters but no facility, so they were probably overwhelmed...but I got pretty horrified by this experience. I was such a cat newbie, I was scared for the poor sick kitty. They were both really sweet cats, and I hope they found good homes. 

I feel though that she shouldn't have been put up for adoption until she was healthy enough. Maybe the ladies were too overwhelmed to realize, but even I could tell she was too skinny and had eye problems. Now I know much better about cats, I feel a kind of guilty about not stepping up to nurse this cat to health. But at the same time, I feel like it wasn't really my job.

Anyway, this was my first and failed attempt at adopting cats


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I also had a failed adoption before MOwMOw. SOrt of.

I had heard about a place that did TNR and adopted out cats as well so I contacted her and went to her house to meet some of the cats. I'm a major clean freak and I had some SERIOUS trouble forcing myself through the door. The woman had what looked like flea bites ALL over her arms and face.

There were *SO* many cats, I had never seen so many in one place. The house was trashed, the furniture and curtains destroyed. Frayed cat towers EVERYWHERE. Canned cat food was smeared and dried out all over the counter. When I walked into the living room all I saw was (what seemed like) hundreds of cat tails dissapearing behind furniture and into cat condos. 

She told me she had a cat in mind for me and had locked it in the bathroom so she could find it easily when I got there. It was a pretty little grey and white that was pinned behind the toilet and when she picked it up peed on itself (and on her). She told me not to worry, that it was really very friendly once it felt safe.....

Yeah, didn't go home with any cats from there. I stripped down to my skivvies outside the apartment door in the hallway and put my clothes right in the washer on HOT and took a very hot shower when I got home.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh my...I'm sure all those ladies have a big heart and want to save ALL of the cats...and that can kind of backfire. I wonder if that's why they brought over the cats to my house instead of having me come to her house, which could possibly be like the house you went to.


----------



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow what horror stories - I'm glad Lucky came to me in a gift bag for Mothers Day from my kids!!! lol


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Not all shelters operate this way. I don't know what it takes to get an animal on Petfinder, but I have had good success. For my last two cats I have gone straight to the Animal Control shelter website which is pretty well run here where I live. Animal Control is a kill shelter, but I don't fault them. They really try and they can't keep them all so I try to do my part and rescue from them when I can. I know there are shelters here that take in the highly adoptable cats (pedigree looking cats) from Animal Control then rehome them for a high fees.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

That cat house almost sounds like hoarding. If one can't keep it clean and the cats are so scared, I am not sure what I think about that.


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

I had lots of failed attempts at adopting a dog. When I found the one I currently have today, everything just fell into place. I knew he was meant for me


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

After this failure, I went to a different organization near my work that was recommended by a coworker. This place was run very well. All animals seemed relaxed, clean, and healthy. After I adopted my cats, I make small donations to the organizations whenever I can, so that they can keep doing the good job they do! (Also, they send those pledge letters and emails to save animals in need, and I'm a sucker. They tell stories about individual animal and ask us to save him/her. Very clever marketing people.)


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Gizmo was a petfinder cat...she was in foster care...in someones home. 

I was told she was 100% vetted....wouldn't have to do anything....

They forgot to give her the distemper shot (which pisses me off I didn't want to have to then spend hundreds of dollars at the vet). So I had to see my vet..noticed her eyes were gloss...she had pink eye and it was bad...he hold me if I wanted a couple more days it would have...shoot forget the term...but it wasn't good and very dirty infected ears (got drops and eye drops)

I think they get overwhelmed...I think they love cats and try too do more than they can actually handle


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Ohhhh and I had also given them a donation....thank god I noticed her eyes were off...I actually thought she was going blind 

When marshall got dropped off at my apt (they wanted to see the living conditions of my apt) while speaking with the girl from the shelter...she told me that she had MANY cats numerous of times. Maybe marshall is so quiet and shy because he got "lost" and maybe ignored a bit? I was told the lady taking care of marshall was overwhelmed. I'm glad I was able to help him. He is a darling boy...honestly I got lucky twice


----------

